# Periods and D?



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I know getting my period does affect my IBS-D but I've had almost bliss for 3 weeks and then with the onset of my period my D returned - ahhhhhh!! I was just wondering can anyone explain how or why it works like that?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't know how or why, but it works the same way for me


----------



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Saffie I cant explain it either but I am going through it now as well. I just keep taking my calcuim pills to try and stay on track. This is my first bout in about 3 to 4 weeks as well.Sorry not much help KariMar


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

I believe diarrhea gets worse due to hormone fluctuations. Primarily, progesterone, which increases during your period. Here is some info on it:- PMS or Your Period - Researchers also have found that women with IBS may have more symptoms during their periods, which lead them to believe that reproductive hormones can increase IBS symptom The amount of diarrhea experienced by women with IBS increases during the days before and during their period. Dr. Redmond, a specialist in womenï¿½s hormones explains that there are two compounds that may cause this effect - prostaglandins and progesterone. The different types of prostaglandins have different functions in the body. Series 2 Prostaglandins are linked with changes in the bowel that can cause diarrhea during your period. They can actually stimulate pain, and interfere with absorption in the intestines. They might also be to blame for causing the smooth muscle in the intestine to contract, causing pain and diarrhea. You know how youï¿½re a mess of emotions before and during your period? This fluctuation of hormones before and during your period may also be to blame for increased symptoms of IBS. Your colon may just be reacting to the increase or the decrease in progesterone in your body before and after your period. Dr. Redmond suggests that Evening Primrose Oil might be a helpful supplement for IBS symptoms that occur during PMS or your period.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Im going through it now too. I have been doing mikes hypno tapes and was on day 30 then wham, pain, D and gas. I thought, OH NO why now, but got to thinking and it was the day before and yesterday I was fine, which i started and then today more D. so maybe it will ease off in a few days.


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Happens to me every month along with bad headaches....My doctor says it's hormones and it's getting worse as I get older.


----------



## lissylou73 (Feb 5, 2001)

I call it PP....period poop! I have PP every month, along with extreme fatigue to the point that I feel disoriented.


----------



## GottaKeepGoing (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes I know what this is like, I get an attack a few days before my period. Unfortunately I vary each month between 30 and 40 days, so cannot even prepare myself for an attack but it is very comforting to know that it is common.Love to you allKathy


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks for the answers - Caroline maybe you can answer this one as well if its due to fluctuations in hormones due to Periods shouldn't the Pill have a definite affect on IBS-D?


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I know that I swore off this website, but I had a question that I needed an answer to, and saw your posting. I have SEVERE endometriosis, have had it my whole period having life. I get D during my period because of the cramping. My gyno told me that the intense cramping that I experience, (which by the way have been measured right up there with pains that women experience in child birth labor), causes D because that is what happens when you have D. A muscle in your intestines, or abdomen, or your colon, or wherever, spasms and cramps and pushes food out rapidly, creating D. It is so much fun, especially when I was in High School, and it was so embarrassing. Now that I am older, I just explain to everyone that I work with, and my friends, that I have a condition that makes me SICK SICK SICK during my fun time of the month. I take Midol Extra Strength Cramp relief and prescription Donnatal and it seems to help somewhat. Heating pads and hot baths help too. Other than that, on the days when nothing works, I just take 2 Vicodin and knock myself out. Oh, and don't wear Tampons when you feel like that, if you do have endometriosis, tampons push the endo tissue right back up there that is trying to get out. Sorry about being so graphic, but this happens to be one subject I consider myself an expert on. Happy cramping!!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

My C gets much, MUCH worse during and immediately after my period; basically, the first week of each new cycle is hell. Taking bcp continuously (skipping sugar pills) so that I skipped periods sent my IBS into remission. I went off bcp this summer because my hubby and I are going to try to conceive this fall, and I've been miserable with my worst IBS flare-ups in a long, long time. So, I know from experience that for some of us, there is a stong hormonal link between our IBS symptoms (whether they be D, or in my case C) and our menstrual cycles. Some women's symptoms get better during their periods; others (like mine and yours) get worse.


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

LOL lissylou.......I sometimes get period poop too. It's been happening to me for years.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hi all. i usually am on the C or gas forum but i'm sitting here almost doubled over with period cramps and needed to commiserate with other women. i too have IBS-C that can get worse with my period or sometimes (you never know with me) i can have D (like today) when menstruating. i also experience knifelike cramps in my lower left abdomen that go around into my lower back. hot baths, hot water bottle, my boyfriend's back, two advil every four hours plus an OTC antispasmodic (sold in france only) help, but only a little. i have endo too. i normally have to be very very prudent about what i eat right before and during my period trying particularly to avoid any gas producing foods. once i made the mistake of eating cole slaw right before my period and was out of commission with pain for about two days! thank god it only lasts about two days with me but it is two days out of every month that i wish for an ambulatory, no frills partial hysterectomy, i swear!


----------

